# Pensacola Beach Riot



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I case you missed it. There's 3 or 4 more videos there.And they wonder why people hate them.






<U>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wS21Q6AdgV8&feature=related</U>


----------



## flats stalker (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Death From Above (5/3/2008)*I case you missed it. There's 3 or 4 more videos there.And they wonder why people hate them.to whom are you referring to?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STgA1k4PZkI&feature=related
> 
> <U>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wS21Q6AdgV8&feature=related</U>


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

The thing that is sickening about this video is the white girl who was unhappy watching her boyfiend getting pummeled. She is the one that needed beating.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

A skank.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *flats stalker (5/3/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Death From Above (5/3/2008)*I case you missed it. There's 3 or 4 more videos there.And they wonder why people hate them.to whom are you referring to?
> ...


----------



## wetaline (Oct 16, 2007)

Sometimes I think the cops show an amazing amount of restraint in situations like that. I would have been cutting loose with the pepper spray in one hand and had Mr. 9mm ready in the other, but that's why I'm not a cop, it has to be scary to be out numbered and surrounded like that. 

I'm sure that the cops just showed up and decided to start arresting people for no reason other than because they were black, not because they were fighting or smoking weed or anything like that.


----------



## allen_perkinson (Nov 17, 2007)

Wow. That was a ton of restraint, and as already mentioned it takes some serious nuts to go in there severely outnumbered. When these same LEO come up to your car window, and come across a little harsh, keep this incedent in mind and multiply it by how many times they have dealt with this sort of crap. You will understand how theycan sometimes come across as a jerk off. It's not just for the hell of it...

Tight Lines.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

The following is a quote from our Great Captain Wes Rozier from a topic January.

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlSearchResultsPostView_ctlSearchResults__ctl13_ctlPanelBar_lblFullMessage>*"please your job is no more stressful then other jobs in this community"*

Wow, This week alone I have tracked 5murder suspects with my K9, assisted with the arrest of a subject who was wearing a bullet proof vest and pointed a gun at a deputy on my shift, after he fired several rounds towards a day care, been in several different riot situations that don't make the news because they don't happen at the beach, not to mention the day to day duties of serving warrants and arrestingindividuals who are convicted felons, narcotics violaters, prison releasee's, violent and armed robbers...

Yeah, I would say our law enforcement jobs are no more stressful that any other jobs in our community...that quote was from January, and I still cannot believe how someone couldmake such anignorant statement....


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

i think that if youre resisting arrest they should beat you with that stick until you go limp, then throw you in the back of the car and take youre stupid ass to jail. if you know youre goin to jail there is no reason to resist, its not gonna get you out of it. and in that case i would have pepper sprayed all of those onlookers that were screaming. you never know when theyre gonna decide to attack.


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

Stress is those things that are extremely irritating to the nerves...nerve-racking noise...the stressful days before a war...a trying day at the office...LEO ina shoot out...things not to you liking...a disagreeable situation... <SPAN style="FONT-VARIANT: small-caps">worrying...anxious... tense... taxing... demanding...tough...draining...exhausting...exacting...traumatic...agitating...nerve-racking.

Your stress is due to the FACT you do not have control. If you do not want stress you should place yourself in a situation that you have the most control.

Stress also tells you what you can and cannot due. Non stressful activities you should pursue. Stressful activities you should stay away from.

Your stress is also telling you...you should not be doing this type of work. Sooner or later you will break and usually you will take it out on a person next to you at the time.

Now as far as an LEO's job being more stressful than say a mother single with three kids and making minimum wage...i am sorry your job is NO MORE STREESFUL! The stress she feels is just as bad as the stress you feel.

How about all the suicides each year in this counrty...i would say a large percent would be stress related...and of those...a large portion is from people such as a postman...a mother who could not longer feel she could take care of her children or a day trader who lost most of his families fortune...oh and yes plenty of LEO's.

I know plenty of LEO's. Some enjoy what they do and are not stressed at all by the shooting...riots and drug busts. They say the get a rush and the rush feels good. Some are no longer LEO's because they new they could not or would not handle the stressful situations and felt like they would take it out on their family or the public. I know some that are stressed out everyday before they go to work. These men and women should not be working with a badge and gun...one day they WILL BREAK...well you know what happens then.

I will end by saying nobody has a more stressful job than their brother or sister. I will concede that some jobs have more risks than others. So if you do not like certain things in your job find the job you enjoy and be the best you can be!!!

God Bless all those who put their life on the line for my family and myself each and everyday!<DIV class=Rel></DIV>


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

They just tossed that kid over the fence! :clap:clap How ignorant do you have to be to resist like that WHILE in handcuffs and under positive control?


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Death From Above (5/3/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *flats stalker (5/3/2008)*
> ...


----------



## Feeding Frenzy (Feb 26, 2008)

All of I got to say is that it is a good thing that this happen in little ol Pensacola, because if this would have happened in somewhere like L.A. or another metropolitan city this would have gotten ugly.:nonono


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Mudsharks eh ,.......who says you don't learn something new everyday.


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

I would say thanks to the officers for getting control in a dangerous environment!


----------



## wetaline (Oct 16, 2007)

That kinda reminds me of the mob scenes in Black Hawk Down. Too bad the Escambia Co Sheriff helicopters don't have mini guns.:crying


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *captwesrozier (5/3/2008)*
> 
> Now as far as an LEO's job being more stressful than say a mother single with three kids and making minimum wage...i am sorry your job is NO MORE STREESFUL! The stress she feels is just as bad as the stress you feel.


Wes you are talking about the fact that she cannot support her family, that is stress in her life, not with her job. It's not very stressful to fill a cup of coffee is it?

Let me make this clear to you also. I have been doing this for over seven years. I have worked patrol, narcotics and K9. I have been in situations undercover in narcotics that you couldn't imagine. I have been in situations on patrol that you could not fathom. I LOVE every minute of it. I would not have another job. In my eyes there is no other job as rewarding as what I do.

Let me make this clear to you as well. You have no idea what LEO's do, what they go through or what they feel. You could NEVER imagine what it's like until you do it for a couple years. So don't slap LEO's in the face and pretend like you have any clue what its like to do this job.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I say keep arresting the ones that can be detained, bring in more force, and eventually they will all have felony records and be off the streets and start killing each other in prison! Keep up the good work and hold your head high LEO's!


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Here we go again. I say this to youWes Rozier. Your the type of guy thats sits on your all mighty pedastal, thinking that probably your job is very important. Well guess what it's not. If all Charter Speck fisherman took the day off, the world go on as normal. If the cops took 15 minutes off work all over the world, it would be pure chaos. I wish you would name some cops that told you their job is not stressful and i'll call them a liar to their face. If they work this area , i'm sure i know them and they know me....You know nothing of what your talking about and make yourself look ignorant every time you reply with this garbage.....I have been in situations that have scared me but i certainly didnt let anyone know it. I would be willing to bet that you MR. No Stress Fisherman , wouldnt know how to act. I bet the fear would show, after all inshorefishing is not scary or stressful at all. As a matter of fact most people do itto relieve stress..... Next time some bad crap happens and you need to call 911, ask them to send a Speck fisherman out to save your butt...Maybe that will comfort you......heres a little something you need to read. Its lengthy but describes your type (SHEEP)to a tee. Well worth the read!!!:clap

To: Jill Edwards, Student, University of Washington

Subject: Sheep, Wolves and Sheepdogs

Miss Edwards, I read of your student activity regarding the proposed memorial to Colonel Greg Boyington, USMC and a Medal of Honor winner. I suspect you will receive many angry emails from conservative people like me. You may be too young to appreciate fully the sacrifices of generations of servicemen and servicewomen, on whose shoulder s you and your fellow students stand.

I forgive you for the untutored ways of youth and your naiveté. It may be that you are simply a sheep. There's no dishonor in being a sheep, as long as you know and accept what you are.

Most of the people in our society are sheep.

They are kind, gentle, productive creatures who can only hurt one another by accident. We may well be in the most violent times in history, but violence is still remarkably rare. This is because most citizens are kind, decent people, not capable of hurting each other except by accident or under extreme provocation. They are sheep.

Then there are the wolves who feed on the sheep without mercy.

Do you believe there are wolves out there who will feed on the flock without mercy? You better believe it. There are evil men in this world and they are capable of evil deeds. The moment you forget that or pretend it is not so, you become a sheep. There is no safety in denial.

Then there are sheepdogs and I'm a sheepdog.

I live to protect the flock and confront the wolf. If you have no capacity for violence and you are a healthy productive citizen, you are a sheep.

If you have a capacity for violence and no empathy for your fellow citizens, then you have defined an aggressive sociopath, a wolf. But what if you have a capacity for violence, and a deep love for your fellow citizens? What do you have then? A sheepdog, a warrior, someone who is walking the unchartered path. Someone who can walk into the heart of darkness, into the universal human phobia, and walk out unscathed.

We know that the sheep live in denial - that is what makes them sheep.

They do not want to believe that there is evil in the world. They can accept the fact that fires can happen, which is why they want fire extinguishers, fire sprinklers, fire alarms and fire exits throughout their kid's schools. But many of them are outraged at the idea of putting an armed police officer in their kid's school.

Our children are thousands of times more likely to be killed or seriously injured by school violence than fire, but the sheep's only response to the possibility of violence is denial. The idea of someone coming to kill or harm their child is just too hard. So they choose the path of denial.

The sheep generally do not like the sheepdog. He looks a lot like the wolf.

He has fangs and the capacity for violence. The difference, though, is that the sheepdog must not, cannot and will not ever harm the sheep. Any sheepdog that intentionally harms the lowliest little lamb will be punished and removed. The world cannot work any other way, at least not in a representative democracy or a republic such as ours.

Still, the sheepdog disturbs the sheep. He is a constant reminder that there are wolves in the land. They would prefer that he didn't tell them where to go, or give them traffic tickets, or stand at the ready in our airports, in camouflage fatigues, holding an M-16. The sheep would much rather have the sheepdog cash in his fangs, spray paint himself white, and go Baa. That is, until the wolf shows up, and then the entire flock tries desperately to hide behind one lonely sheepdog.

The students, the victims, at Columbine High School were big, tough, know-it-all high school students, and under ordinary circumstances would not have had the time of day for a police officer. They were not bad kids; they just had nothing to say to a cop. When the school was under attack, however, and SWAT teams were clearing the rooms and hallways, the officers had to physically peel those clinging, sobbing kids off of them.

This is how the little lambs feel about their sheepdog when the wolf is at the door. Look at what happened after September 11, 2001 when the wolf pounded hard on the door. Remember how America, more than ever before, felt differently about their law enforcement officers and military personnel? Understand that there is nothing morally superior about being a sheepdog; it is just what you choose to be.

Also understand that a sheepdog is a funny critter. He is always sniffing around out on the perimeter, checking the breeze, barking at things that go bump in the night and yearning for a righteous battle.

That is, the young sheepdogs yearn for a righteous battle. The old sheepdogs are a little older and wiser, but they move to the sound of the guns when needed, right along with the young ones. Here is how the sheep and the sheepdog think differently.

The sheep pretend the wolf will never come, but the sheepdog lives for that day.

After the attacks on September 11, 2001, most of the sheep, that is, most citizens in America said 'Thank God I wasn't on one of those planes.' The sheepdogs, the warriors, said, 'Dear God, I wish I could have been on one of those planes. Maybe I could have made a difference.' You want to be able to make a difference.

There is nothing morally superior about the sheepdog, the warrior, but he does have one real advantage. Only one. And that is that he is able to survive and thrive in an environment that would destroy 98 percent of the population.

Research was conducted a few years ago with individuals convicted of violent crimes.

These cons were in prison for serious, predatory crimes of violence: assaults, murders and killing law enforcement officers. The vast majority said they specifically targeted victims by body language: Slumped walk, passive behavior and lack of awareness. They chose their victims like big cats do in Africa, when they select one out of the herd that is least able to protect itself.

Some people may be destined to be sheep and others might be genetically primed to be wolves or sheepdogs. But I believe that most people can choose which one they want to be, and I'm proud to say that more and more Americans are choosing to become sheepdogs.

Seven months after the attack on September 11, 2001, Todd Beamer was honored in his hometown of Cranbury, New Jersey. Todd, as you recall, was the man on Flight 93 over Pennsylvania who called on his cell phone to alert an operator from United Airlines about the hijacking.

When they learned of the other three passenger planes that had been used as weapons, Todd and the other passengers confronted the terrorist hijackers. In one hour, a transformation occurred among the passengers - athletes, business people and parents - from sheep to sheepdogs and together they fought the wolves, ultimately saving an unknown number of lives on the ground.

Edmund Burke said 'There is no safety for honest men except by believing all possible evil of evil men.' Here is the point I want to emphasize, especially to the thousands of police officers and soldiers I speak to each year. In nature the sheep, real sheep, are born as sheep. Sheepdogs are born that way, and so are wolves.

They don't have a choice. But you are not a critter. As a human being, you can be whatever you want to be. It is a conscious, moral decision. If you want to be a sheep, then you can be a sheep and that is okay, but you must understand the price you pay. When the wolf comes, you and your loved ones are going to die if there is not a sheepdog there to protect you.

If you want to be a wolf, you can be one, but the sheepdogs are going to hunt you down and you will never have rest, safety, trust or love. But if you want to be a sheepdog and walk the warrior's path, then you must make a conscious and moral decision every day to dedicate, equip and prepare yourself to thrive in that toxic, corrosive moment when the wolf comes knocking at the door.

This business of being a sheep or a sheepdog is not a yes-no dichotomy. It is not an all-or-nothing, either-or choice. It is a matter of degrees, a continuum. On one end is an abject, head-in-the-sand-sheep and on the other end is the ultimate warrior.

Few people exist completely on one end or the other. Most of us live somewhere in between. Since 9-11 almost everyone in America took a step up that continuum, away from denial. The sheep took a few steps toward accepting and appreciating their warriors and the warriors started taking their job more seriously.

It's OK to be a sheep, but do not kick the sheepdog. Indeed, the sheepdog may just run a little harder, strive to protect a little better and be fully prepared to pay an ultimate price in battle and spirit with the sheep moving from 'baa' to 'thanks'.

We do not call for gifts or freedoms beyond our lot. Just like the sheepdog, we in the military just need a small pat on the head, a smile and a thank you to fill the emotional tank which is drained protecting the sheep.

And, when our number is called by The Almighty, and day retreats into night, a small prayer before the heavens just may be in order to say thanks for letting you continue to be a sheep.

And be grateful for the millions of American sheepdogs who permit you the freedom to express even bad ideas


----------



## tljbabc (Oct 22, 2007)

sounds like a cop with swollen head to me.


----------



## fisherick (Oct 2, 2007)

I've readall posts and I agree with Capt Wes.To me, a cops job would definitely be more dangerous; but as far as stress goes,I would find the predicatment of being a single parent earning minimum wage to be much more stressful. AndI think the control dialogue Wesbrings up is right also.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

> <TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=9 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl20_trRow1><TD class=TableCell_Dark id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl20_tdPostCell1 width="24%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt width="80%"><DIV id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl20_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer style="DISPLAY: inline" onclick="InstantASP_OpenMenu('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl20_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl20_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'1457\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'1457\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'1457\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');" onmouseover="InstantASP_OpenMenuMouseOver('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl20_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl20_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'1457\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'1457\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'1457\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');">tljbabc</DIV><NOSCRIPT></NOSCRIPT></TD><TD class=SmallTxt noWrap align=right width="20%"></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=TableCell_Dark id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl20_tdPostCell2><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, Your right. Its so big it would save your little life, and not complain about it. Read the whole post it describes you too(SHEEP).


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

<H1 id=content_title>Donedeal2...First of all your buddy brought me into this (see his posts above). I guess as a trained officer of the law he (waterhazard) forgot the part where he should quite and defuse the situation instead of flamming the situation. </H1><H1>Now below you will see two stories out of many that talk about stress. Read if you may. There are also stories and reseach that talk about law enforcement. I am sure if you googled abit you would find talking points for your argument on the debate. Which is exactly what we are doing debating. What is say is only my opinion as is what you say is only your opinion. So i guess we will have to agree to disagree.</H1><H1>As for you and waterhazard...as much as you may or may notlike me i have the highest respect and regards for you and waterhazard and all LEO's, firemen and anybody else who puts their butts on the line for my family each and everyday. </H1><H1>THANK YOU!!!!!!!

:usaflag:toast:bowdown:clap 

You also do not know what is in my heart and you also do not know how much my family in TIME and MONEY have given to law enforcement and the fire department over the years.</H1>

My point again is that your stress is no more hurting than my stress or your brothers stress or your sisters stress.At your job when stressed is no more stressful then my job when i am stressed. We all stress about different things but the stress is the same. Some of us can handle the stress better than others.

If you think that because you are a LEO that you should recieve special treatment because of your stressful job...well sir you are wrong...you made the decision to take that job not me. If you do not want that kind of stress find a job that eliminates those things that make you stressed andNot complain to the public about how stressful you are at work. WE are ALL stressed!!!!!!!!!!

Is your job dangerous...HELL YES!!!!!!!!! Do i want your job...HELL NO!!!!!!!! I could not take the stress...LOL!

After going back through all of your posts it is obvious to me you want or need recognition for your hard work and you must not get it from your superiors (hard when we have a sheriff like we do) and you look for it here on this site. It must be hard when you read posts here that talk negatively about your job. I have people say things negatively about my job and myself but it goes with the territory. You will NEVER have everybody like youor think you are doing the job you are suppose to be doing.

OK enough talking please read the articles below if you may....

<H1>The Most Stressful Jobs in America</H1><H2 id=content_sub_title>Stress in the American Workplace</H2><DIV class=spacer_2></DIV><DIV id=content_article><DIV id=content_text style="FONT-SIZE: 13px"><DIV id=byline_and_tools><DIV id=byline style="FONT-SIZE: 11px; LINE-HEIGHT: 17px"> <DIV style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 6px; LINE-HEIGHT: 9px">By Charlie K, published Nov 27, 2006 </DIV>Published Content: 1,124Total Views: 633,063Favorited By: 224 CPs <DIV class=arrow_links style="FONT-SIZE: 10px; LINE-HEIGHT: 18px">ContactSubscribe Add to Favorites </DIV></DIV></DIV><DIV class=spacer_2></DIV><DIV class=rating_box id=rating_num style="FONT-SIZE: 12px" text?>Rating: 3.8 of 5 <DIV class=ratingblock><DIV id=unit_long1><UL class=unit-rating id=unit_ul1 style="WIDTH: 65px"><LI class=current-rating style="WIDTH: 49px">Currently 3.80/5</LI><LI>1</LI><LI>2</LI><LI>3</LI><LI>4</LI><LI>5</LI>[/list]</DIV></DIV></DIV><DIV class=adjust_font></DIV>Font </DIV>Font </DIV><DIV class=spacer_2 style="CLEAR: left"></DIV>
Stress: We all feel it at one time or another. Many of us deal with stress every single day. Some scientists will tell you that stress is a fairly new phenomenon caused by today?s hectic lifestyles. Others believe that stress has always been there in one varying degree or another. However, no one can discredit the fact that the American workplace has drastically changed over the course of the last few decades. Unfortunately, it doesn?t appear that course is likely to slow down anytime soon. Every year, more work with shorter and tighter deadlines is piled on top of already over worked and under paid employees. To further complicate the matter, the typical business staff is expected to increase accuracy while working with less assistance and often times, insufficient resources. 

The one thing on which numerous stress studies conducted in the past 15 years can agree is that stress can - - and does - - occur in every occupation. The amount and type of stress that might be experienced by workers within that occupation will be dependent upon many factors. These include performance demands, interpersonal demands, and physical demands. 

Jobs that require employees to hide their true feelings and emotions are considered to be the most stressful. These would include jobs in: 

- medicine, 
- teaching, 
- social services, 
- customer service, 
- fire rescue and 
- law enforcement. 

Occupations that typically deal with customer complaints on a daily basis are also very high in stress. These include occupations in: 

- information technology, 
- engineering 
- sales and marketing, 
- finance, 
- human resources, 
- operations, 
- production, and 
- clerical. 
A Gallup Poll conducted in 2000 entitled ?Attitudes in the American Workplace? found that 80% of the workers surveyed felt stress on the job with nearly half of those saying they needed help in learning how to manage stress. A total of 14% of the respondents had felt like striking a coworker in the past year while 25% had felt like screaming or shouting because of job stress. Just over 9% of those surveyed also reported that they were aware of an assault or violent act in their workplace with another 18% having experienced some sort of threat or verbal intimidation in the past year. 

A corresponding 2000 Integra Survey also reported that 42% of the workers surveyed reported that yelling or verbal abuse was common where they worked, with 14% saying that workplace machinery and equipment had been damaged because of worker rage. More than 19% reported they had quit previous jobs because of job stress; and over half of all workers spent 12-hour days on work related duties and the same amount reported skipping lunch because of the stress of job demands. 

According to the U.S. Department of Labor between 3,500 and 5,000 cases of occupational stress related illnesses are reported yearly. The average time off associated with these illnesses was 23 days. Of course the signs of job stress vary from person to person and depend on the particular job situation as well as how long the employee has been subjected to stress and the intensity of the stress itself. However, typical symptoms of job stress include: 

- feeling worn out, run down, or burnt out; 
- insomnia; 
- loss of energy to total exhaustion; 
- loss of mental concentration; 
- being forgetful and/or making more mistakes; 
- extreme anger and frustration; 
- anxiety, anxiousness, feelings of helplessness and/or fear; 
- apathy and hopelessness to total depression; 
- changes in appetite (leading to weight gain or loss); 
- disinterest in personal appearance; 
- absenteeism; 
- substance abuse; 
- physical illnesses such as asthma, heart disease, diabetes, headaches and migraines, stomach problems or digestive issues, and muscular tension leading to back and neck problems. 

It is even believed that prolonged stress can cause suppression of the body?s immune system which can increase a person?s susceptibility to colds and other infections, cause skin rashes, and even effect sex drive. Some employees will exhibit additional severe emotional and behavioral changes like:
wanting to cry much of the time; 
- an inability to cope; 
- feelings of having achieved nothing at the end of the day; 
- getting less work done; 
- poor relationships with coworkers and/or customers; 
- total withdrawal of contact with others; 
- loss of self esteem; 
- suicidal or homicidal thinking; 
- frequent accidents, and even 
- paranoia. 

It is estimated that stress-related claims cost U.S. companies nearly 10% of their annual earnings; representing in excess of a startling $26 billion. Realistically, however, that number is likely to be higher since the adverse effects of stress often disguise themselves in a number of illnesses and behavior patterns that are not always associated directly with stress. Additionally, industrial accidents caused by on the job stress accounts for 75% of all accidents, costing American business $32 billion annually. It is estimated that over two million workers suffer disabling injuries and 15,000 lose their lives due to work-related stress. 

In another article, we will examine what American business is doing to deal with on the job stress as well as what individuals are doing to help alleviate their daily stress issues. We will also take a look at 10 occupations that are considered to be America?s ?Ten Healthiest Jobs.? 
</DIV><DIV style="FONT-SIZE: 13px"><DIV class=storyheader><H1>Study ranks most stressful jobs</H1></DIV><DIV class=feed_details><H4>Tom Blackwell , National Post; National Post</H4>Published:Thursday, October 04, 2007</DIV>

Policing may seem like one of the most stressful jobs, but the ordinary factory worker is more likely to feel psychological strain, concludes a "surprising" new Canadian study of mental health and the workplace.

The country's troubled manufacturing sector seems to be generating a new breed of troubled employees whose plant floors should probably undergo a public-health intervention, suggests the University of Montreal's research.

The study found that manufacturing and labouring employees were most likely to report poor mental health on a Statistics Canada survey, while police and firefighters seemed to have relatively healthy psyches.<DIV id=imageBox>







<H4 id=storyphotocaption>A new Canadian study looks at the toll different types of occupations take on mental health.</H4><H6 id=storyphotocredit>Getty Images</H6>More pictures: < Prev | Next > <DIV id=sponsorbox></DIV>Email to a friendPrinter friendly <DIV class=fontsize_label>Font:</DIV><UL class=size01 id=fontsizecontainer><LI>* <LI>* <LI>* <LI>*</LI>[/list]<DIV class=addthis> </DIV></DIV>

[email protected]

WORKPLACE STRESS

The degree to which your mental health is affected by workplace stress may depend on your job description.

MOST LIKELY TO

REPORT POOR MENTAL HEALTH - Machine operators in fabric, fur and leather products - Public works, labourers - Food, beverage and tobacco wholesale distributors - Electrical equipment and component manufacturing - Assembly-related occupations - Truck transportation - Transportation equipment manufacturing - Motor vehicle mechanics - Miscellaneous manufacturing - Fabricated metal-product manufacturing

LEAST LIKELY TO REPORT POOR MENTAL HEALTH - Managers in production - Managers in manufacturing and utilities - Police officers/firefighters - Processing supervisors - University professors - Building material and garden equipment dealers - Sales representatives (Wholesale) - Clerical supervisors - Human resource and business service professionals



<H6 class=copyright>© National Post 2007</H6><P class=copyright>Hate me...be mad at me or spit on me if you must but i still love you DONEDEAL2 and Waterhazard! And again thank you for keeping the peace and safety in our community.<P class=copyright>God Bless<P class=copyright></DIV></DIV>


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I respect the views of others, and try to keep our differences in perspective. We have many many things in common, and we live in the greatest country in the world. Always be mindful of that. 

Let's go fishin !


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Seems you made the comment that WaterHazard posted. I don't need special recognition from anyone, especially accolades from a fisherman. Now I read what you posted and nowhere on there did i see a single mom waitress (that pours coffee) or inshore fisherman. HMMM, I did see law enforcement! It's obvious that no matter what , you seem to know more about it than everyone. Your the one that gives fishing seminars. Why? Let me guess to educate people on how to do it and probably for *recognition* towards *you *and *your business. *I dont call the media everytime i do something at work, nor come on this forum bragging about any arrest i make.I do try to really *educate* people on real world *reality* rather than what they read from their easy chair i the PNJor see on CSI! As for your contributions to law enforcement and fire, It doesnt matter . Theres nothing you could have donated that would affect me or my job, or how its done. In other words ,I can tell you I dont think I have benefitted from any of it. Fire is a different story , most of them are volunteers. I also donate every year to fire causes. Do I walk around stressed out all the time? No, I dont. At times the adrenaline dump you get is enough to last through several calls. All I can say is that you continue to comment about something you know nothing about. You wont catch me contradicting you on how to catch fish, because I believe you know how to. You can say what you want to but it seems that your attitude towards stress indicates that at times you may be as stressed as the police when thay are stressed. Wrong answer, unless armed pirates have taken over your boat and threatened your life over live shrimp. Then you might get as stressed as a cop. In the mean time we will still be out here all night answering calls while good folks sleep......If you need us just call, we like to protect the sheep!......:hoppingmad

Sincerely, a SHEEPDOG


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

DD2...i think she falls under customer service...lol Lets see this is above law enforcement...and she is the one who poursYOUR coffee and feeds youYOUR doughnuts while you complain about all the bad in YOUR job...loloke. Wait...you do not eat doughnuts do you...lol:grouphug 

I would bet you have never raised 3 kids by yourself fulltime and work a waitress job for peanuts. You are right that is not a job and her stress is not real...because you only know what stress is...right? 

Lets see there was alot of jobs that may or may not be more stressful than law enforcement in the reading above. Which ones were those. Can you talk on any of those?

Lets see...you see us all as sheep...that is kool...you are our protector...that is kool too.Well we appriciate you protecting us and for the record have i ever said you were not doing a good job? If so please let me know!

Do you always get this heated when people do not agree with you? Remember you are the one who keeps saying your job is the most stressful job in our community. Why is this important for you to let us know?

I think you have shown us all the type of officer you are and if you get heated up this bad when somebody disagrees with you on a forum I can imagine what could happen if you get stressed during your everyday duties as a law enforcer. Based on what you have said about stress in your job it is going to happen to you...I just hope for you and the community you can control your stress better than others.

As for knowing your job...well lets just say i know enough to get myself in trouble... I also know it takes a special person to perform those duties. The difference between you and me i never go to bed mad with the human raise or those who disagree with me.:grouphug

Remember this we the community give you this job...you work for us...we do not work for you...if you cannot handle that there will always be somebody who can fill your shoes. So as long aswe continue to pay YOUR salarywe expect you to do YOUR job the way it is spelled out in your polices and procedures.

I still love you, respect you and admire you even if i disagree with you. I hope you feel the same. Look forward to your response!


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

"capt" wes rozier, simply put, your posts on this thread add up to a load of crap.



:usaflag


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm done Rozier. It's not worth the argument with you. I do my job well and I treat people good. I also pay taxes...therefore I pay some of my own salary and work for myself a little. I would say more cops pay taxes than inshore charterfisherman anyway. Have a good night.


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

Mike...i have to agree...it does smell pretty bad! :sick

You know us fishermen...early to bed early to rise fish like hell and make up lies!


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

Capt Wes Rozier, That wastruly spoken by someone that has no idea what he is talking about, stick to fishing.


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank you DD2 for the good wishes and you have a good night too!

God Bless


----------



## Rover2coool (Mar 21, 2008)

I heard they're trying to do the same thing this Saturday so Im getting as many angry ******** together as I can and we're going to chicken bone and playing Sweet home Alabama as loud as possible.The reason why all those ****** showed up is because of a rap radio station out of Mobile has been promoting this ****** fest for 2 weeks. Someone was having a family reunion and they had all the right permits and was doing it the right way then 1000 ******* show up and start smoking weed, fighting, and playing rap extremely loud and ruined their family reunion. THERES A GOOD REASON WHY THAT PART OF THE BEACH IN CALLED CHICKEN BONE.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

I guess i phrased that wrong, and it was not meant to include all fisherman . Didnt mean to offend all fisherman with that post. I corrected the previous post...Sorry


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

> *captwesrozier (5/3/2008)*<H1 id=content_title>Donedeal2...First of all your buddy brought me into this (see his posts above). I guess as a trained officer of the law he (waterhazard) forgot the part where he should quite and defuse the situation instead of flamming the situation. </H1><H1>Now below you will see two stories out of many that talk about stress. Read if you may. There are also stories and reseach that talk about law enforcement. I am sure if you googled abit you would find talking points for your argument on the debate. Which is exactly what we are doing debating. What is say is only my opinion as is what you say is only your opinion. So i guess we will have to agree to disagree.</H1><H1>As for you and waterhazard...as much as you may or may notlike me i have the highest respect and regards for you and waterhazard and all LEO's, firemen and anybody else who puts their butts on the line for my family each and everyday. </H1><H1>THANK YOU!!!!!!!
> 
> :usaflag:toast:bowdown:clap
> 
> ...


UMm somebody forgot to add chef at a resort restaurant in Orange Beach, Alabama as the most stressfull job???!!!!


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

_Jobs that require employees to hide their true feelings and emotions are considered to be the most stressful. These would include __jobs__ in: 

- medicine, 
- teaching, 
- social services, 
- customer service, 
- fire rescue and 
- law enforcement. 

Occupations that typically deal with customer complaints on a daily basis are also very high in stress. These include occupations in: 

- information technology, 
- engineering 
- sales and marketing, 
- finance, 
- human resources, 
- operations, 
- production, and 
- clerical. _


I think the problem is that in America today we ALL feel stress. There are alot of factors...look at gas prices (this is how we get to work AND how we get to where we relax FROM work), home prices(this is where we go to get away from work and stress), fear that if we take the family somewhere....movies/meal/beach...there will be a shooting !!!! I think these unfortunatly ADD to our daily stress level about work instead of aiding it. Are ALL jobs stressfull?SURE... to that person. Is it hard for ALL of us to envision certain jobs as MORE stressfull as our own? SURE. Is it easy for ALL of us to envision certain jobs as being LESS stressfull as our own? SURE (espescially if we have never fulfilled THAT role) Are there jobs I would love to try? SURE Are there jobs I would NEVER want? YOU BET YO ASS !!! Top 2.....LEO and Waffle House waitress. I see the crap they both put up with at 3 in the morning and know I couldn't handle it. AND YES....I consider BOTH those folks as equally important to my life at 3 AM while at work. I look to the deputies to cover my ass on most scenes I go to and I NEED that waffle house waitress to help me wind down with a cup of coffee after a bad call. (Ain't nothin else open, thank god they are willing to work all night dealing wih the drunks). Unfortunatly there are different stress factors at different jobs as mentioned before. For me it is the times afterwards. I hope NO ONE has to EVER look at a distraught mom, father, brother,sister, son, or daughter and say...I am sorry, But I couldn't save them. Or to go home wondering...could I have done something different. BUT I CHOSE THIS CAREER !!!!!! Is my job the most stressfull thing I have ever done? YOU BET YO ASS. Is my job the most rewarding thing I have ever done? YOU BET YO ASS. But again, I CHOSE THIS CAREER. I am just lucky that I am able to do this job. There are MANY that i just don't have the skills to do and I consider essential to my life.....The construction guys , the chefs, the auto mechanics, the TV repairman and the list goes on. Is my job more or less important than theirs? guess it depends on who you ask and WHEN you ask. Is their job just as stressfull TO THEM as mine is TO ME? SURE. But the point is, They ALL perform a job necessary to me at one time or another and I hope THEY ALL handle their personal stress well and continue doing their job

Not trying to stir the pot or trying to add in the "look how stressfull my job is" debate. Just hoping to add a viewpoint from another direction

Oh and when you see me coming down the road with lights and sirens....please pull over. Don't add to my stress:bangheadoke


----------



## Feeding Frenzy (Feb 26, 2008)

Wes,

I was going to stay out of this one, but you know me. First, as you well know I have been known to antagonize a few folks every once in a while, but only if they deserve it and this time they don't. Have you ever been surrounded by a thousandprofanity yelling drunk coloredfolk ready to beat the [email protected]#$ out of you? I think they showed a hell ofalot of restraint that I think a lot us would not have. So what is itthe LEOs have done done to you? So until you have walked in their shoes, I would be very careful who I criticize especially when you may need them some day. Are there bad cops out there, absolutely just like there are bad fisherman, but I don't think they deserve to be criticized on a public forum. They are doing a job that none of us would do for no amount of money. Just remember what Jack Nicholson said "you need me on that line".


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

Chef Chris...actually there was three articles that talked about managing chefs and studies showed their entire job is stressful!!!!!! One study said you were at the top of stressfullness. You do not keep your knifes sharp do you!!!!!!

Fishing medic why did you not chime in sooner? Right on!!!! Well said:clap

Ok the thread has been derailed enough...so lets get back to the riot. The sheriff departmment once again did a great job of controlling a situation that could have gotten really ugly really quick!!!!!!!!!!!!! My hat is off to to the entire response team!!!!

God Bless


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

David...did you read my first post after responding to water hazard who brought my name into this thread from a january thread? I was reading this thread and seeing what a wonderful job the officers had done when my name is thrown out there. Then made a comment about me...why...i was not part of this thread. I always thought the officers were to keep the peace. For some reason waterhazard reflammed the fire. Well you KNOW ME i am going to take so much and then i am going to fight back...sorry waterhazard...i thought the tax issue was behind us...guess not. As far as DD2 he decided he needed to snap back at me again...oh well

NO where in this thread or the January thread have i said that these fine officers do not do their job. It is very clear they were and are still not happy with methat i did not agree with them about the tax vote in february. This is were all this stems from.

I do not even know their names and i feel they will never tell me because we have had and will most likely have interaction together in the future...i hope good interaction.

But like you David...I do not back down...this is an open forum...there will be those who agree with you and there will bethose who disagree with you...but if you disagree that is not a reason to attack another person...do you not agree?

Now David...you and I had a disagreement once but i think we are past that now...We actually had good conversation in the Fishin Chix thread...and actually poked fun at one another. I respect you and your knowledge...I would ask you to go back and read my post as well as waterhazard and DD2 posts in this thread and the tax thread. Tell me what you think...here on this thread.

God Bless


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *captwesrozier (5/4/2008)*David...did you read my first post after responding to water hazard who brought my name into this thread from a january thread? I was reading this thread and seeing what a wonderful job the officers had done when my name is thrown out there. Then made a comment about me...why...i was not part of this thread. I always thought the officers were to keep the peace. For some reason waterhazard reflammed the fire. Well you KNOW ME i am going to take so much and then i am going to fight back...sorry waterhazard...i thought the tax issue was behind us...guess not. As far as DD2 he decided he needed to snap back at me again...oh well
> 
> NO where in this thread or the January thread have i said that these fine officers do not do their job. It is very clear they were and are still not happy with methat i did not agree with them about the tax vote in february. This is were all this stems from.
> 
> ...


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Just for the record Wes, This has nothing to do with your opinion on the tax deal. Everyone is welcome to their opinion on that type of thing. What really gets me is that you can sit here and tell me that a waitresses job is more stressful than a LEO's Job. You have no experience as an LEO and you sit here and continue to tell everyone that there is no stress in that career. 

I thought it was a good week to show you that there is stress in a LEO's work week. I am sorry that you didn't like me bringing you back into this, but if you wouldn't have posted that 5 months ago, we wouldn't be talking about it today.

I am done with this thread, I think I have proven my point, and it seems some others think so as well. A piece of advice from me to you, take it for what its worth, If you don't know what your talking about, don't act as if you do.


----------



## Atwood (Feb 12, 2008)

Reading this thread is not a lot different than watching the riot crowd.:banghead


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

You win waterhazard!!!!!!

I am not worthy of you:bowdown

You are right i know not what your day is like and the stress you indure. I am just a sheep. We sheepshould listen to you sheepdogs for you know best.

Have you ever been a waitress or waiter...I did not think so...probably beneath you.

So i will leave you with one more article...read it...you may see some simularities...

<SPAN class=ppTitleSpcial>Waiting for a Living 


<CENTER><SPAN class=ppDek>*Many people enjoy waiting tables for the good tips and lively human drama. But the job also serves up high stress, exhaustion, and a fat menu of kitchen hazards.* </CENTER>



<SPAN class=ppAuthor>*By Paige Bierma* 
<SPAN class=ppCredit>CONSUMER HEALTH INTERACTIVE 








<SPAN class=articlesNormalFont>It's an almost universal hazard of waiting tables: the dreaded nightmare about your job. 

<SPAN class=articlesNormalFont>You know the one. You're exiting the kitchen door, arms loaded with precariously balanced plates, when you suddenly realize your section stretches out for miles, and you'll never, ever reach that table. You wake in a cold sweat, relieved it was just a dream, but all the same you can't get back to sleep. "Did I ever take the ketchup to that guy on table #9 tonight?" you wonder sleepily. 

<SPAN class=articlesNormalFont>The nightmare can take other shapes as well. "Last night I dreamed I forgot to bring this Coke to someone, and I woke up sleepwalking because this person had to have his Coke," said Liz, a 21-year-old waitress in San Francisco. "I have waitress dreams almost every night, and it's always something I did wrong. It's like you never dream you just got a $100 tip or something." 

<SPAN class=articlesNormalFont>While waiting tables involves many health risks -- including repetitive stress injuries, secondhand smoke, sexual harassment, back problems and slippery floors -- stress is perhaps the most pernicious. More than 20 years ago, the federal government found that waiting tables was among the 12 jobs with the highest levels of employee stress. 

<SPAN class=articlesNormalFont>Much of the stress that comes with waiting tables, unfortunately, is inherent in the nature of the job. Two hours may go by when you have no tables at all and then -- wham -- you're slammed with 20 tables of demanding customers and the cooks are back-logged. Add to that mix a rude or harassing customer, and your stress levels can shoot upwards. "I remember one guy who ordered fish and soon afterwards complained that it hadn't arrived," one woman says, recalling her waitress days in New York City's East Village. "I told him politely that the cooks hadn't set out that dish yet and that I'd bring it as soon as they did. He started shouting, "What have you got against me, waitress? What did I ever do to you?" When he left, he complained to my boss, and I almost got fired." 

<SPAN class=articlesNormalFont>"Stress can be a killer if it's not managed properly," says Tom Lukins, a safety consultant for the California Occupational Safety and Health Administration (Cal-OSHA). The body is built to react to the stresses of normal life: it releases adrenaline, the heart rate increases, small blood vessels throughout the body constrict to give more blood flow to your brain and muscles so that you can confront the danger at hand -- a syndrome known as "fight or flight.'' Prolonged periods of stress, however, have been shown to cause or contribute to ulcers, migraines, strokes and heart attacks, chronic fatigue and even premature aging. 

<SPAN class=articlesNormalFont>"I think it takes a lot for a waiter to hold in his frustration and anger much of the time," says Reid Coker, 28, who waited tables for almost five years in Chicago. "It's a highly stressful job. The problem is, a lot people don't understand how much work it can be, and they don't treat you like a human being. Another thing, it can also be stressful because of the uncertainty of income. You might make 200 bucks one night, and 20 the next night, so most waiters live a kind of hand to mouth kind of existence. You try to blow off the stress, but it's pretty hard.? 

<SPAN class=articlesNormalFont>To deal with stress or unwind after work, some waiters and waitresses turn to drugs or alcohol. Lisa S., 28, a waitress for three years in Denver, said that almost all the employees she worked with either smoked pot or used cocaine. "After working 12 hours, we'd go out to party until late. Then we'd go to work and be tired, so people would do a line (of cocaine) to wake up. It was just non-stop. It got so bad and I couldn't get out of the cycle, so I had to move all the way across the country to get away from it." Another waitress, 26-year-old Daniella of San Francisco, says she never used to drink much alcohol before she started waitressing. "But now," she says, "I just get too stressed and I need a drink -- or a few -- to wind down, especially if I want to be able to get to sleep that night." 

<SPAN class=articlesNormalFont>Of course, "self-medicating" with drugs and alcohol is a risky way to deal with on-the-job stress, say occupational health specialists. In the long run, it will only cause more wear and tear on your body and could lead to addiction and serious health problems. In addition, drug or alcohol use while you're working increases the probability of workplace accidents. For tips on managing job stress, see Keeping Stress Off Your Plate, below. <A name=""></A><P class=subheading>*'I'll have a waitress to go'* 

<SPAN class=articlesNormalFont>Besides stress and its fall-out, waitresses and waiters have to contend with a full menu of job hazards. Among them: <DIV style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 5px"><UL class=chi-ul><LI><SPAN class=articlesNormalFont>Sexual harassment. Cocktail waitresses in particular sometimes face sexual harassment from their clients, and even their employers or co-workers. Though the old line "I'll have a waitress to go" appears to be going the way of the typewriter, some waitresses still report being harassed or even stalked by customers. The Equal Employment Opportunity Commission has strict laws against all forms of sexual harassment. If a client is verbally or physically harassing you, your employer has an obligation to step in and put an end to the harassment. </LI>[/list]</DIV><DIV style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 5px"><UL class=chi-ul><LI><SPAN class=articlesNormalFont>Repetitive stress injury, including carpal tunnel syndrome. "That's the biggest problem we deal with," says Jim DuPont, the president of Local 2850 of the Hotel Employees and Restaurant Employees Union in northern California. If several employees in a given restaurant suffer from wrist problems from carrying heavy trays and the employer refuses to act on it, DuPont says, employees may want to call the local branch of OSHA. It can require the restaurant to either use lighter dishes or allow waitpersons to use push carts. </LI>[/list]</DIV><DIV style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 5px"><UL class=chi-ul><LI><SPAN class=articlesNormalFont>Slippery floors, which can lead to accidents. Slips and falls are the most prevalent cause of injuries in restaurants, says Cal-OSHA's Lukins. Employers are required by law to make sure work stations remain dry, clean and safe. Be sure to wear good sure-grip shoes as well -- regular tennis shoes don't cut it. </LI>[/list]</DIV><DIV style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 5px"><UL class=chi-ul><LI><SPAN class=articlesNormalFont>Burns. In one federal study, hot grease in fast-food restaurants accounted for half of the burn injuries, and for more than 40 percent of the burns in full-service cafes. Slippery floors often play a part in burn injuries, too. In Minnesota, for example, federal researchers found that a 17-year-old deli waitress slipped on a wet floor and then, as she fell, stepped into a bucket of hot grease (it was sitting out while workers changed the grease in the deep fryer). </LI>[/list]</DIV><DIV style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 5px"><UL class=chi-ul><LI><SPAN class=articlesNormalFont>Varicose veins. Bulging blue veins that spider across the legs are for the most part hereditary, and almost always occur in women. If you're prone to them, they will become more visible or swell after spending a lot of time on your feet. Doctors recommend wearing elastic support hose, available in most drug stores, but regular panty hose can also help by helping put pressure on your veins. </LI>[/list]</DIV><DIV style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 5px"><UL class=chi-ul><LI><SPAN class=articlesNormalFont>Backaches and sore muscle. Being on your feet for so long is bound to bring on aches and pains. Try to take regular breaks (and make sure you sit down during them); avoid carrying trays that are too heavy for you, and, again, invest in a good pair of shoes. Regular exercise -- like abdominals for your lower back or weights for your arms -- can help you feel better. </LI>[/list]</DIV><DIV style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 5px"><UL class=chi-ul><LI><SPAN class=articlesNormalFont>Secondhand smoke. Secondhand smoke can cause or aggravate many respiratory problems, including bronchitis and asthma, and increase the risk of heart attack and some types of cancers. (A recent California study found that the ban on smoking in San Francisco workplaces had resulted in waiters and waitresses suffering fewer colds and lung problems as a result.) Unless you live in California or another area of the country that has banned cigarette smoking from restaurants and bars, however, you'll probably be breathing in a fair amount of your customers' smoke on the job. Waiters and waitresses may have to join a campaign to bar smoking in public places, says DuPont, whose union backed the California ban. </LI>[/list]</DIV><DIV style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 5px"><UL class=chi-ul><LI><SPAN class=articlesNormalFont>Noise. Excessive and constant noise (such as loud music or the clamor of customers' conversations) is one of the primary causes of job stress and fatigue. A 1997 study of urban music club employees, including waiters, waitresses and bartenders, found that the clubs' noise levels far exceeded the maximum exposure limit allowed by the government, according to the National Institute for Occupational Safety and Health (NIOSH). The authors concluded, in fact, that the employees were at significant risk of hearing loss. And a May 2000 study by two audiologists at the University of California at San Francisco concluded that noisy restaurants -- those with decibel levels of 85 or higher -- may harm the hearing of their employees. Unfortunately, there are few easy remedies for people who work in restaurants and bars. Some servers choose to wear light-duty earplugs, but most don't because they would prevent them from hearing customer orders. Another option is to turn the music down, install carpeting, add acoustic ceiling panels, or install foam padding under tables to absorb sound that's bouncing off the floor. </LI>[/list]</DIV><DIV style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 5px"><UL class=chi-ul><LI><SPAN class=articlesNormalFont>Other hazards. Cuts, heavy lifting and poor sanitation are other realities of many restaurant jobs. Try to slow down when you're working with knives or around dangerous equipment: Most injuries happen when you're trying to move too fast or do too many things at once. If you need to lift something heavy, make sure to bend at your knees, not your back. Last but not least, your employer is required to keep the restaurant clean and free of rotting foods or other substances that could attract disease-carrying vermin. If roaches and mice make a guest appearance, OSHA can be called in to enforce sanitation standards. </LI>[/list]</DIV><A name=""></A><P class=subheading>*Keeping stress off the menu *

<SPAN class=articlesNormalFont>OSHA and the National Institute for Occupational Safety and Health have designed several programs to help employers reduce job stress for their workers, although none of them specifically address restaurant work. Professional waitresses and other experts, however, offer the following advice: <DIV style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 5px"><UL class=chi-ul><LI><SPAN class=articlesNormalFont>Get enough sleep and eat right. Your body is much more able to juggle dozens of tasks at once if it's well-rested and well-fueled. </LI>[/list]</DIV><DIV style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 5px"><UL class=chi-ul><LI><SPAN class=articlesNormalFont>If possible, talk to management and/or the rest of the wait and bus staff about inventing new ways to make the rushes go smoother. For example, you should make sure the restaurant is well-stocked before the rush hits, says Liz of San Francisco, or you could persuade the buspersons to help carry plates out to your tables when you're busy. </LI>[/list]</DIV><DIV style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 5px"><UL class=chi-ul><LI><SPAN class=articlesNormalFont>Keep reminding yourself that things just aren't going to go as smoothly and quickly as you'd like them to when you're busy. "Give your customers a smile and let them know you're slammed and their orders may take a little longer than usual," suggests Daniella, another San Francisco waitress. </LI>[/list]</DIV><DIV style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 5px"><UL class=chi-ul><LI><SPAN class=articlesNormalFont>When you have rude customers, tell them you're doing the best you can and try not to let their attitude get to you: they were probably in a bad mood before they came into the restaurant. </LI>[/list]</DIV>

<SPAN class=articlesNormalFont>If the entire wait staff is suffering symptoms of stress -- sleep disturbances, headaches, short tempers, upset stomachs, etc. -- and your employer refuses to look for solutions, you may want to take the issue up with your local OSHA office and/or your union. 

<SPAN class=articlesNormalFont>Despite its drawbacks, the job of waiter or waitress is the ideal job for some people. The hours are flexible, the fast pace and social interaction fend off boredom, and the tips are a nice bonus. "One rude customer can ruin your day," says Daniella. "But the hours fit my schedule, I get to talk to people all day, and for every rude customer you have, you get one of these," she adds as she pockets a $10 tip and gets a hug goodbye from one of her regular customers. 

<SPAN class=articlesNormalFont>-- Paige Bierma is a regular contributor to Consumer Health Interactive. She won the 1998 Investigative Reporters and Editors Award.

<SPAN class=articlesNormalFont>

<SPAN class=articlesNormalFont>Waterhazard...if you have gotten this far all i have to say is that you do not have the market on stress...even with this job not as risky as yours...their stress is just as real and hurting as yours. So the next time a mother of three is pouring your coffee why not thank her she deserves it just like you deserve a thank you for what you do...which i do not think you are getting enough of these days...it really shows.

<SPAN class=articlesNormalFont>God Bless

<SPAN class=articlesNormalFont>


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

This thread took a really strange turn. Can't we all agree that we hate it when a bunch of thugsstage a rap event/rioton the beach?

Did they have another "protest" this weekend? Or was that just talk?


----------



## JRG24 (Mar 19, 2008)

fist off, i can say that i have never been a LEO, but i have volunteered at a fire department. As far as what stress is, it is all relative. the most stressful job i have ever had was as a sales person at a cell phone company....in a bad part of town....probably with a lot of those at chicken bone the day of the riot as customers. Anyway, i had to quit that job. i was not a natural sales person and i could not stand being polite to those people who honestly did not deserve my politeness. I would wake up feeling sick that i had to go to work, began drinking every night. I put on almost 50 pounds. my stomach was in knots constantly knowing that had a quota to make or i could be fired, and knowing who i had to deal with to try and reach that quota. Do you know how hard it is to sell 50 contract cell phones a month when almost all of your customers either cannot be approved or require a $1000 deposit for service? Do you kow what it is like being yelled at by a prostitute because she ran out of prepaid minutes and lost a regular "customer" because of it? I had nightmares about work. i couldnt even imagine doing that job if i had a family to support.... At the same time there were others who thrived in that environment. 



i work as a bartender in a fairly high volume club now, and although stressful, it is not nearly as bad as being in sales. the funny thing is that i know some of those people i worked with at the cell phone place who are thriving there would fold doing what i do now. i go to work now, it is stressful all night, but when i get home and go to bed i do not have nightmares about work like i did as a sales person. Hell, i dont even think about work until it is time to go back.



No matter what anyone says, capt wes or the few LEO's on this post, stress is an individual thing and certain level of stress cannot be draped across any one field. It has to do with one's expectations and beliefs along with the nature of the job. most of the stress i feel at work now has to do with the fact that i feel like i should be doing more, and there is nothing to do when things get slow. most people would feel the opposite of this and feel overwhelmed when there is too much to do. some people almost have a nervous breakdown being a sales person while others thrive on it. 



If anyone is having stress issues like i did when i was in sales, they need to find another job. period. even if they are a cop and feel a sense of duty to the public, i assure you that one will do more harm than good if you feel the way i did as a sales person.


----------



## fisherick (Oct 2, 2007)

I need help from an LEO or a Sheep and I need it quick.:shedevil Exactly when, and how, did that area around Ft. Pickens become known as Chicken Bone Beach?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *fisherick (5/4/2008)*I need help from an LEO or a Sheep and I need it quick.:shedevil Exactly when, and how, did that area around Ft. Pickens become known as Chicken Bone Beach?


because if you walk out there without shoes, your ass may step on a chickenbone or watermelon rhine :doh


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

deleted, not worth my time anymore!


----------



## Freddie Jr (Oct 4, 2007)

Allright boys....you're beating a dead horse! I don't usually weigh in on these fights because I don't want to get raked over the coals for voicing my opinion which tends to happen on this forum.

The fact of the matter is, everyone is STRESSED! A single mother raising 3 kids (or however many kids) is stressed because she is constantly worried about putting food on the table, keeping a roof over their heads and clothes on their backs, not having any help to do it all, etc. Anyone that has children stresses about this. LEO's worry about the same thing. Only LEO's also have the added stress of how dangerous their jobs are. The things they see on a daily basis are horrific at times. Things we don't even want to imagine. Yes, this is the job they signed up for. Thank God they did because most people can't face what they face. Most of us don't have to wake up and wonder if this is going to be the day they have to take a life to save another. Most of us don't have to wake up and wonder if this is they day that someone is going to take their life. And what about the LEO's families? What kind of stress do you think they face? Every time an LEO walks out the door to go to work, that spouse (and children) wonder if they will ever see them again. There's a damn good chance that they wont. Law enforcement has one of the highest divorce and suicide rates there are. Why is that do you think?

The point is, a fisherman, single mother, married couple, attorney, roofer, doctor, ditch digger, whatever you are, we all have stressful lives. It's just most of us don't have the kind of stress that comes with wearing a badge, carrying a gun and volunteering to protect and serve the community. And I say volunteering because these people are definately not in it for the money.

I have had the pleasure of meeting both Capt. Wes and Jon (Water Hazard) and have fished with both of them. I think both are wonderful people. Just agree to disagree and stop fighting!

I hope that I have not offended either one because that is not my intention. CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG?!

Now, who's going to throw me under the bus first?


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

You are to beautiful to throw under the bus and one hell of an angler to boot!!!! I agree i am done!

see you on the water

tight lines


----------



## Rover2coool (Mar 21, 2008)

I heard they're trying to do the same thing this Saturday so Im getting as many angry ******** together as I can and we're going to chicken bone and playing Sweet home Alabama as loud as possible.The reason why all those ****** showed up is because of a rap radio station out of Mobile has been promoting this ****** fest for 2 weeks. Someone was having a family reunion and they had all the right permits and was doing it the right way then 1000 ******* show up and start smoking weed, fighting, and playing rap extremely loud and ruined their family reunion. THERES A GOOD REASON WHY THAT PART OF THE BEACH IN CALLED CHICKEN BONE.


----------

